# WTB(Want-to-be) GC - ISO NASCLA Books to rent or buy (used)



## InUtah4Now

Hey all!

I'm trying to sit for the NASCLA GC exam in the state of Utah. I've since been approved by NASCLA and looking to get the list of Reference books listed on the exam bulletin. Is anyone selling their NASCLA exam books or would be willing to rent them out to me? Looking forward to learning a ton in the forums.

Thanks in Advance!


----------

